# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  preuzimanje pelena

## poky

Šta treba priložiti kakav dokument za preuzeti platnenu pelenu koje se dodjeljuju rodiljama u Puli?I dali može preuzeti netko drugi umjesto rodilje? :?

----------


## BusyBee

Dosta ti je osobna. Moze bilo tko (tko zna kad si ti rodila) umjesto tebe preuzeti.   :Smile:

----------


## sir_oliver

pretpostavljam da će i ove godine biti štand u puli za dan planete zemlje, pa me zanima da li će se moći preuzeti pelene za 2009. (s obzirom da je bila otkazana radionica kada je bio onaj snijeg)
ili još bolje, da preformuliram, da li postoji neki rok do kojeg se mogže preuzeti pelena

----------


## kailash

Moći će se preuzeti pelene. Bit će štanda.

----------


## chagi

Skupile smo skoro 700 kn, cilj nam je sve bliži, a svaka i najmanja donacija nas približi besplatnim projekcijama! :worldcup:

----------


## lunah

Pozdrav mamice  :Smile: 

Nova sam u svemu ovome i ovo mi je prva trudnoća pa me zanima dijele li u bolnicama još uvijek platnene pelene jer znam da ih je moja mama (vinogradska boln.) bila dobila cijelu hrpu.

Hvala na info  :Smile:

----------

